# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی کامپیوتر یا تربیت دبیر؟؟

## ahm77

دوستان سلام

من الان سر یه دوراهی گیر کردم

از طرفی احتمال نزدیک به ۱۰۰ درصد  حداقل حداقا مهندسی کامپیوتر شیراز رو قبولم ، به این رشته علاقه دارم ، پیش زمینه ای از برنامه نویسی و... هم دارم استعدادش رو هم در خودم میبینم ، طبق پرس و جو هایی هم که انجام دادم یک مهندس کامپیوتر به شرط حرفه ای بودن در برنامه نویسی با توجه پیشرفت روز افزون فناوری اطلاعات و ...  میتونه آینده شغلی خیلی خوبی داشته باشه



از طرف دیگه برای مصاحبه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی معرفی شدم که مهندسی عمران ۱ نفر مرد و مهندسی مکانیک ۹ نفر مرد از کل استان فارس میخاد و درسته به شغل معملی و این دو رشته علاقه چندانی ندارم اما‌ با ورود به تربیت دبیر ، سربازی نمیخاد بری ، از بدو ورود بیمه هستی و حقوق میگیری و خیالت از شغل راحته و دبیر هنرستان میشی و عید تعطیل ، پنجشنبه جمعه تعطیل ، تابستون تعطیل و دیگر مزایای خوب این شغل


اگرم برم مهندسی کامپیوتر ، بعدش سربازی باید برم یه کمم باید دنبال شغل بگردم ولی درآمدش خیلی عالیه علاقه هم بهش دارم و آینده شغلیش چه در ایران و چه در جهان روشنه

برم دبیری  مزایای عالی ای که در بالا گفتم رو داره ولی علاقه چندانی ندارم و ممکنه دوست نداشتن شغلم یه عمر اذیتم کنه


از نظر شما کدومش بهتره و چرا؟؟

----------


## mohaa_mad

به نظرم مهندسی کامپیوتر. دلیلم کاملا روشنه. چون به این رشته علاقه داری!
مزایای مهندسی کامپیوتر اینه که اگه علاقه داشتی باشی و تلاش کنی(چون سخته) میتونی تو این زمینه پیشرفت کنی. اگه خلاقیت داشته باشی میتونی کار خودت رو راه اندازی کنی.
دبیری هم مزایایی داره - امنیت شغلی ، سربازی نرفتن ، تعطیلی زیاد و ... ولی از طرف دیگه درامدش کمه و 8 سال هم تعهد خدمت داری. من به خاطر تعهد خدمتش شهید رجایی رو انتخاب نکردم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## dars

دختر دایی من مهندسی کامپیوتر خونده البته زیاد کاربلد نیست
الان داره تو دبستان غیر انتفاعی معلمی می کنه با ماهی 400تومن
البته با این مدرکش در به در دنبال شغل بود که در نهایت به این شغل رسید
همه چی به توانمندی و عرضه و لیاقت و علاقه فرد بستگی داره

----------


## engineer1997

کسی که بره دنبال رشته ی مورد علاقش نسبت به رشته های دیگه که هر چند درآمد و مزایای بیشتری داشته باشه، میتونه موفق تر باشه.

----------


## M.NABI.Z

معلومه م.کامپیوتر بهتره
اصن پیش زمینه هم که داری که خیلی عالیه.
البته حرف ما مهم نیست چی میگیم. مهم علاقست

----------


## Alirezaisc

علاقه خیلی مهمه کامپیوتر برای شما بهتره. گول تربیت دبیر رو نخورید به نظرم شرایطش از دور خیلی خوب و شیرینه ولی عملا استخدام بشید متوجه میشید با حقوقش زندگی نمیچرخه درست حسابی.

----------


## Ellaa_A

> دوستان سلام
> 
> من الان سر یه دوراهی گیر کردم
> 
> از طرفی احتمال نزدیک به ۱۰۰ درصد  حداقل حداقا مهندسی کامپیوتر شیراز رو قبولم ، به این رشته علاقه دارم ، پیش زمینه ای از برنامه نویسی و... هم دارم استعدادش رو هم در خودم میبینم ، طبق پرس و جو هایی هم که انجام دادم یک مهندس کامپیوتر به شرط حرفه ای بودن در برنامه نویسی با توجه پیشرفت روز افزون فناوری اطلاعات و ...  میتونه آینده شغلی خیلی خوبی داشته باشه
> 
> 
> 
> از طرف دیگه برای مصاحبه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی معرفی شدم که مهندسی عمران ۱ نفر مرد و مهندسی مکانیک ۹ نفر مرد از کل استان فارس میخاد و درسته به شغل معملی و این دو رشته علاقه چندانی ندارم اما‌ با ورود به تربیت دبیر ، سربازی نمیخاد بری ، از بدو ورود بیمه هستی و حقوق میگیری و خیالت از شغل راحته و دبیر هنرستان میشی و عید تعطیل ، پنجشنبه جمعه تعطیل ، تابستون تعطیل و دیگر مزایای خوب این شغل
> ...


این ب خودتون بستگی داره و خودتون باید تصمیم بگیرید ولی خب اگه دنبال علاقه اید همون کامپیوتر رو برین بهتره براتون ولی اگه میخاید راحت باشین و در آمد براتون اهمیت نداره دبیری برین
.یا میتونین دبیری برین و دیگه سربازی نداشته باشین و وقتتون هم زیاد باشه و در کنارش برین دنبال علاقتون.

----------


## ahm77

با تشکر ویزه از همه دوستانی که نظر دادند

کس دیگه ای نظری نداره؟

----------


## TAT

> با تشکر ویزه از همه دوستانی که نظر دادند
> 
> کس دیگه ای نظری نداره؟


چرا من هم نظر دارم :Yahoo (4): 

برو دنبال علاقت 

هر کدومش یه سختیایی داره 

معلمی هم سختی داره و هم مسولیت و هم عذاب وجدان و.....

با ماهی 1.5 نمیشه زندگی رو اداره کرد 

با ماهی 3 هم نمیشه ادارش کرد

تازه کلی کسورات و.... هم بیا روش که نور علی نور میشه زندگی

این بالایی ها یه طرف 

از اون طرف اینده بچه های این مملکت دست شماست اگر بی علاقه تدریس کنین و مشکلات زندگی رو تجربه کنین زمان تدریس و این مشکلات رو تدریستون تا ثیر بزار

نتیجش میشه همینی که الان تو جامعه می بینید (دانش اموزان افسرده و بی علاقه به تحصیل و همش دنبال پول)

اینا همش از معلما و حرفاشون به ما رسیده 

از اون طرف هم مهندسی کامپیوتر:

ممکنه شغل گیرت نیاد - ممکنه یه کارمند ساده بشی اخرش با همون ماهی 1.5 و....

ولی یه چیزش خوبه که حداقل مسولیتی به عهدت نیست که همش عذاب وجدان داشته باشی

مثلا چرا کم گذاشتمو و.....


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
صحبت هام طوری شد که بیشتر مهندسی کامپیوتر رو بهتر جلوه میده 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اما بدون اگر استعداد واقعی داشته باشی کم نمیاری کار هم هست 

اگر استعداد تو رشته نداشته باشی عالم و ادمو فحش میدی
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
برو دنبال خواسته هات

فکر اینده رو هم نکن 

همه سربازی رفتن ما هم میریم همه مشکل استخدام دارن ما هم داریم 

همه همه چی دارن ما هم داریم 
و..............

----------


## seyed sajjad

> با تشکر ویزه از همه دوستانی که نظر دادند
> 
> کس دیگه ای نظری نداره؟


داداش  حقوق معلمی و مهندسی کامپیوتر الان در ی اندازس ... در حال حاضر مهندسی کامپیوتر بیشترین تعداد دانشجو رو در کشور داره (بعد از حسابداری) و ب همین علتم فضای کارش رقابتی شده و کسایی ک خیلی خیلی شاخن کارای با درامد بالا گیرشون میاد ( البته اونا هم خودشون کار درست میکنن نه اینکه استخدام بشن ) ... در مورد استخدام برنامه نویس تو شرکت ها هم اینو بهت بگم ک بیشتر خانوم ها رو استخدام میکنن و مردا رو هم اگه استخدام کنن کارش تمام روزه و درامدشم حداکثر 1.5 تا 2 میلیونه ... با این اوصاف بنظر من معلمی خیلی بهتره ... تازه تو معلم باشی میتونی خودت دنبال برنامه نویسی هم بری بدون نیاز ب کلاسای دانشگاه.... مثلا موسسه جهاد دانشگاهی هس ک کلاسای برنامه نویسی میزاره و خیلی ها هم میرن و یاد میگیرن 
شرکت هایی هم ک استخدام میکنن براشون مهم اینه ک تو برنامه نویسی بلد باشی و کاری ب مدرک دانشگاه ندارن

----------


## ahm77

@seyed sajjad

من‌ یه مهندس کامپیوتر معمولی رو نگفتم

یه‌ برنامه‌نویس‌ حرفه ای رو گفتم

یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای هم قطعا درآمدش با یه معلم یکی‌نیست

ولی در‌کل ممنون از نظرتون

----------


## ahm77

دوستان کس دیگه ای نظری نداره؟


  @vahidz771

@It is POSSIBLE

----------


## omid94

دوست عزیز
من به خیلی چیزا علاقه دارم ولی لزوما نیازی نیست از طریق آکادمیک دنبالش کنم من به فلسفه به فیزیک به جامعه شناسی علاقهنر دارم ولی واقعا فرصت این که این مقولات را از طریق آکادمیک بگذرونم ندارم...
شما باید ببینی دنبال چی هستی اگه هدفت اینه که تو کشور خودت بمونه و هیچ برنامه ای برای اپلای نداری به نظر من منطقی به نظر میرسه که شما بری تربیت دبیر و کامپیوتر رو به صورت خودخوان خودت دنبال کنی از برنامه نویسی گرفته تا شبکه و طراحی سایت و غیره الان طراح همین فروم ها و سایت کامپیوتر نخونده رشتش اگه اشتباه نکنم مکانیک بوده و میشناسم کسانی که ادمین سایت های معتبر مثل ورزش 3 و دیگر سایت ها رو که اصلا رشتشون کامپیوتر نبوده اگه هم دغدغه داشتن مدرک کامپیوتر رو داری میتونی در کنار تربیت دبیر بری دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور بدون کنکور رشته کامپیوتر ثبت نام کنی و همزمان بتونی یه مدرک کامپیوتر هم بگیری البته میگم لزومی نداره ولی اگه میخوای مطمئن بشی میتونی این کار رو هم بکنی.
ولی اگه هدفت رفتن و اپلای گرفتنه شک نکن که باید بری شیراز و مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونی.

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

دوست عزیزم به نظر من دبیری رو به هیچ وجه از دست نده
بعد این که دبیری رو تموم کردی می تونی دنبال علاقه ت هم بری
این که اول به فکر دبیری باشی چن تا مزیت داره برات:
- آینده ی شغلیتو تضمین می کنی و بعد 4 سال با خیال راحت می ری دنبال علاقه ت
- دو سال سربازی رو به جای این که بری بردگی کنی علم آموزی می کنی

در واقع برا تو دو سال فرق می کنه ولی در عوض خیالت از خیلی دغدغه ها راحت می شه
موفق باشی...

----------


## ali.rainy

سلام
اگر فکر می کنی من می رم کامپیوتر می خونم و یک درآمد عالی خواهم داشت سخت در اشتباهی!!!!!!
همونطور که دوستمون گفتن الان دیگه بازار کامپیوتر بخاطر وجود نیروهای زیاد اشباع شده! و صرفا کامپیوتر خوندن دردی دوا نمی کنه. تو حتما باید مهارت های فرا درسی داشته باشی. برنامه نویسی وب یا شبکه یا ساخت اپلیکیشن چه وب و چه موبایل را باید خودت یا بگیری. در دانشگاه کلمه ای بهت یاد نمی دن.
برنامه نویسی توی دانشگاه بسیار مبتنی دانش بوده و بیشتر در راستای حل مسائل ریاضی و یا حل مسائل بنیادی کامپیوتر هست.
توی بازار کار کامپیوتر دو حالت بیشتر نداریم.
1 - کار دولتی : که حقوق مشخصی داری و کارت مشخص هست. همکارت ممکن هست با یک دهم سواد تو حقوق یکسانی با تو بگیره. هرچند دانش فنی به تو در ارتقاع سازمانی کمی(بسیار کم) کمک خواهد کرد. ارتقاع سازمانی در ایران بیشتر بسته به مسائل سیاسی و سلیقه ها داره. و قسط الی هذا که اگه بخوای می گم
2 - کار خصوصی : اینجا دو حالت داریم 
الف) برای کسی دیگه کار می کنی : تو یک کارمند هستی و هرچقدر بهت حقوق می دن باید قبول کنی و کارت رو انجام بدی. پیشرفت هم می کنی ولی تا محدودیت داره.
ب) خودت بیزینس راه می اندازی: در این حالت یک فضای تقریبا ایده عال خواهیم داشت که در صورتی که بتونی کارت رو مدیریت بکنی و شانس باهات یار باشه و به اندازه کافی خلاقیت برای حضور در بازار بخش خصوصی و یا پارتی برای حضور در بازار بخش دولتی داشته باشی می تونی موفق باشی
پس لطفا این توهم که من با برنامه نویسی پولدار می شم رو بگذار کنار. اینحا ایران هست. قانون کپی رایت وجودنداره.

----------


## sinnna

مرد حسابی نقدو ول کردی رفتی نسیه چسبیدی؟ :Yahoo (76): 
به خودت رحم نمیکنی به زن و بچه آیندت رحم کن :Yahoo (76): 
برو تربیت دبیر پشیمون نمیشی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

سلام برو دبیری 
شما که برنامه نویسی بلدی تو شرکت ها خصوصی کار کن معلمی هم وقت ازاد زیاد داره
و درضمن نو دانشگاه به شما چیزی از کامپیوتر یاد نمیدن

----------


## pouyasadeghi

شما هرچی بگید این اقا نمی فهمه مثلا کاش تو نت یه سرچی میزد میدید بیکار ترین افراد فارغ التحصیلای کامپیوترن بابا دبیری بچسب نمیری خدمت دو سالت حروم شه

----------


## mostafa181

فک کنم استارتر تاپیک به جای جمع بندی ونتیجه گیری گیج تر شد :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  اینقدر که حرف ضد و نقیض اینجا بود

----------


## vahidz771

یه چیزیو برات روشن کنم همین اول، ببین بخوی یا نخوای رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر تقریبا یه رشته سختی به حساب میاد که همش ریاضیات هست؛ دقیقا همین مورد باعث میشه خیلیا این رشته رو بخونن ولی از اون طرف نتونن کار بلد بیرون بیان یا مثلا به همین لیسانس بسنده کنن و واقعا کشش روحی برای ادامه مطلب نداشته باشن. البته اگه علاقه باشه خب سختی هاشو هم میتونی به جون بخری و مشکلی نیست.
در مورد شهید رجایی خودم عمران و کامپیوتر رجایی رو زدم ولی اگه عمران اصفهان قبول بشم شهید رجایی رو نمیرم عمرا ! ولی اگه برسه به عمران یکی از شهرای درجه دو و سه خب شهید رجایی با توجه به چیزایی که خودت و دوستان در مورد امنیت شغلی و سربازی گفتن قطعا میرم هیمن شهید رجایی ولی احتمالا بعد از 8 سال میام بیرون/ اگه فکر اپلای و اینا به سرت زده که باید بگم شهید رجایی اصلا گزینه خوبی نیست چراکه خیلیا با همین فکر واردش شدن ولی بعد 8 سال تعهد با یه مدرک لیسانس اومدن بیرون و 31/32 سالشون شده که دیگه حس انجام کارای اپلای نیست. حالا در نظر بگیر همین 8 سال( 2 سال سربازی بره که میمونه 6 سال) تو این 6 سال هم میتونست 4.5 سال سابقه کاری تو یه شرکت خیلی خوب داشته باشه و تو همین تایم دکتراش رو بگیره. دیگه باقیش بستگی به انتخاب خودت داره که به کفِ حقوق 1 تا 1.5 میلیون بگی حقوق یا نه : )
اینم بگم تحصیل مهندسی کامپیوتر تا تو یه دانشگاه تاپ مثلا تهران ها یا صنعتی اصفهان نباشه دیگه ارزش زیادی نداره؛ تو همین روزا دارم برای 5 نفر کار پایان نامشون رو انجام میدم که رشتشون کامپیوتر بوده تو دانشگاه هایی مثل یزد و سمنان و ... . مواظب باش اگه میری کار یاد بگیری تا ازین مهندسا نشی و مثل خیلیا بگی م.کامپیوتر خوب نیست! و اونایی که واقعا علاقه دارن با جمله "کامپیوتر چیه! فلانی رفته بیکاره..." از طرف خونوادشون مواجه کنی.
موفق و شاد باشی و اون چیزی که قلبا دوس داری واست پیش بیاد. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## vahidz771

داداش  حقوق معلمی و مهندسی کامپیوتر الان در ی اندازس ... در حال حاضر مهندسی کامپیوتر بیشترین تعداد دانشجو رو در کشور داره (بعد از حسابداری) و ب همین علتم فضای کارش رقابتی شده و کسایی ک خیلی خیلی شاخن کارای با درامد بالا گیرشون میاد ( البته اونا هم خودشون کار درست میکنن نه اینکه استخدام بشن ) ... در مورد استخدام برنامه نویس تو شرکت ها هم اینو بهت بگم ک بیشتر خانوم ها رو استخدام میکنن و مردا رو هم اگه استخدام کنن کارش تمام روزه و درامدشم حداکثر 1.5 تا 2 میلیونه ... با این اوصاف بنظر من معلمی خیلی بهتره ... تازه تو معلم باشی میتونی خودت دنبال برنامه نویسی هم بری بدون نیاز ب کلاسای دانشگاه.... مثلا موسسه جهاد دانشگاهی هس ک کلاسای برنامه نویسی میزاره و خیلی ها هم میرن و یاد میگیرن 
شرکت هایی هم ک استخدام میکنن براشون مهم اینه ک تو برنامه نویسی بلد باشی و کاری ب مدرک دانشگاه ندارن



> داداش  حقوق معلمی و مهندسی کامپیوتر الان در ی اندازس


اگه منظورت حقوق پایه معلمی در مقایسه با کار کردن یه مهندسی کامپیوتر تو یه سازمان دولتی و بخش دولتی باشه حرفت درسته؛ منتها اگه بخش خصوصی منظورت هست من برنامه نویس میشناسم همین الان داره ماهی 15 میلیون در میاره؛ جالبه بدونی مدرکش هم کامپیوتر نیست! این دوره زمونه کسی ازت مدرک نمیخواد و مدرک گرایی نیست، میگن چقد میتونی کار مارو جلو بندازی! همین.



> در حال حاضر مهندسی کامپیوتر بیشترین تعداد دانشجو رو در کشور داره


درسته ولی به جرعت میگم فقط 10 درصد کسایی که فارق التحصیل میشن کاربلد میان بیرون؛ یه رشته ای هست که باید واقعا پیگیر باشی وگرنه کلات پس معرکس : )



> در مورد استخدام برنامه نویس تو شرکت ها هم اینو بهت بگم ک بیشتر خانوم ها رو استخدام میکنن


حماقت محض هست یکی بخواد استخدام یه ارگان خاصی بشه! هیچ درامدی مثل بخش خصوصی نیست، بخش دولتی سودش رو فقط مدیراش میبرن نه کسی که کارو انجام میده!



> تازه تو معلم باشی میتونی خودت دنبال برنامه نویسی هم بری بدون نیاز ب کلاسای دانشگاه


 یکی مثل من با فکر اپلای زدن میخواست بره کامپیوتر، که بدون مدرک بالا غیرممکن هست؛ یکی از راحت ترین رشته هایی که الان اپلای میگیره بدون دردسر همین م.کامپیوتر هست که البته بازم باید کار و رزومه کاریت درست باشه. اینم بگم وقتی از محیط دور بشی و وارد معلمی بشی خیلی خیلی خیلی کم پیش میاد که بخوای خودت بری دنبال برنامه نویسی تو کلاس های بیرون.
همینا دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  موفق باشی عزیز :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mostafa181

> در مورد استخدام برنامه نویس تو شرکت ها هم اینو بهت بگم ک بیشتر خانوم ها رو استخدام میکنن



سایت استک اورفلو (رنک الکسا جهانی =56 و تو ایران=22) هر ساله یک نظرسنجی برگزار میکنه از میان برنامه نویس ها نتایج خیلی جالبه
این در مورد جنسیت




> تازه تو معلم باشی میتونی خودت دنبال برنامه نویسی هم بری بدون نیاز ب کلاسای دانشگاه


اینم تحصیلات آکادمیک که بیشتر از 70 درصد رشته شون مرتبط با کامپیوتره 

پ ن : نمیدونم تا چه حد میتونه واسه ایران درست باشه ولی اینو میدونم از هرجای دنیا (چه کشورهای توسعه یافته و چه کشورهای جهان سوم ) تو این سایت کسایی هستن
منبع : https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2017

----------


## seyed sajjad

> [/FONT]
> سایت استک اورفلو (رنک الکسا جهانی =56 و تو ایران=22) هر ساله یک نظرسنجی برگزار میکنه از میان برنامه نویس ها نتایج خیلی جالبه
> این در مورد جنسیت
> 
> [FONT=IranSans]
> پ ن : نمیدونم تا چه حد میتونه واسه ایران درست باشه ولی اینو میدونم از هرجای دنیا (چه کشورهای توسعه یافته و چه کشورهای جهان سوم ) تو این سایت کسایی هستن
> منبع : https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2017


والا اینو ک گفتم بیشتر خانوما رو استخدام میکنن از قول یکی از دوستام گفتم ک خودش فارغ التحصیل کامپیوتره ... میگفت هرجا رفتم ، دنبال برنامه نویس زن بودن چون میگفتن خانومارو حقوق کمتری بهشون میدیم و اونا هم راضین ... مثلا اگه ی برنامه نویس مرد 1.5 میگیره ب ی برنامه نویس زن 900 تومن میدن و خانوما هم خودشون راضین از این بابت

----------


## ahm77

آپ

----------


## Mahtab_e

سلام. جواب تربیت دبیر اومد من هم برای مصاحبه معرفی شدم.
کسی تجربه‌ای از مهندسی خوندن تو تربیت دبیر داره؟
من به خاطر ۸ سال تعهد خدمتی که داره تربیت دبیر رو ترجیح نمیدم. احساس میکنم موقعیت‌های بهتر بعدشو از دست میدم. تا اون موقع ۳۰ سالم میشه :/
از یه طرف میگم اگه قبول شم به هر حال حقوق داره، هر چند میدونم ناچیزه

یه سوال دیگه درباره‌ی ادامه تحصیل؟ تو دفترچه نوشته بلید یه سال کار کنی تا بتونی برای ارشد بخونی. درسته؟

----------

